# JD 826 Starter Kit



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

I have an opportunity to purchase a good used JD 826 snow blower. Only issue it does not have an electric starter. I looked on JDParts but did not see the kit part number. Does anyone know the kit part number? Is there a "generic" kit that will fit/work? Thanks for any information.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is just one example for an 8HP Tecumseh starter ... many sites out there ...


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Just make sure your motor has a toothed flywheel. All 8hp Tecumseh motors I have seen, have this flywheel.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

I plan to look at the machine later this week or next. I will check flywheel teeth and also "bump out" on the flywheel cover.

Is there a cross number list....JD parts number to Tecumseh?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

farmer52 said:


> Is there a cross number list....JD parts number to Tecumseh?


Oneacer's post shows the 33329 Tecumseh part number. The a to f are revision numbers and unimportant.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

FWIW .... if you do decide to put on the electric starter, you want to use some removable lock-tite on the bolts, and also check the bolts after the first couple operations, as I have seen many starters loosen up and wreak some havoc...... just don't go crazy tightening, as its aluminum block.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

one site for JD parts ARIMain - WEINGARTZ


----------



## Old JD Guy (Dec 10, 2020)

Installing the starter should be a fun project. My JD 826 is 40 years old and starts most of the time on one pull, always by the second. You'd like the machine.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Old JD Guy said:


> Installing the starter should be a fun project. My JD 826 is 40 years old and starts most of the time on one pull, always by the second. You'd like the machine.


I own two (2) and looking to add a third one.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is JD 826 I restored ... I have another I will be selling .... Mine starts right up with a pull, I never use electric start, even though most of my blowers have it. I have put on the extended chute and installed a pvc piece of pipe over the handle and capped it for easy rotating of the crank handle since this photo


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

It followed me home today.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

farmer52 said:


> It followed me home today.


Nice! Looks like it's worth a set of Xtrax (sp?) tires.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol, I was just going to say XTrac ..... 

Your going to love that machine, I have 3 ..... Put a zerk fitting on the differential casing for greasing it.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice find, those JD built JD's are such well built machines.
That one looks to be in excellent condition and a later model with the taller chute.
Great score, definitely seen little use and stored indoors.
Post some more photos when you get a chance.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Found several items that need repaired and/or replaced. I will start a new thread "JD 826 Refresh".

Admin - please close this thread. Thanks!


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Since this tread is still "open"...an update. I found and bought a NOS starter kit on the auction site. It arrived Monday in a Tecumseh box (pn 33329E) with JD BM16129 written on the side. Kit is complete with starter, extension cord, hardware, and instructions. Now need to get it installed.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Starter kit installed today but not without some "modifications" and some "choice words". I had to enlarge the lower bracket holes. But it is completed and works.

Again, moderator please close this thread. Thanks!


----------

